# Hoya Polarisationsfilter for Landscapes.



## rigrx (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey guys!
One Question:
I want a good Polarisationsfilter for landscapes and found two, but which one is better?

Hoya Polarisationsfilter Cirk. Pro1 Digital 77mm
http://www.amazon.de/Hoya-Polarisationsfilter-Cirk-Pro1-Digital/dp/B000KKVFD6/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
or
Hoya HD Polarisationsfilter Cirkular 77mm
http://www.amazon.de/Hoya-HD-Polarisationsfilter-Cirkular-77mm/dp/B001G7PMGS/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Can you give me some advice?


----------



## FTb-n (Oct 15, 2014)

HD! I have Pro-1 and HD clear filters and the HD polarizer. The HD are MUCH tougher and harder to break. There are also much easier to clean. Fingerprints wipe off very easily. Within the Hoya line, I highly recommend the HD filters.

Another highly regarded filter to consider is B+W, but I can't offer first-hand experience on these.


----------



## endiendo (Oct 15, 2014)

I have had many pola filters.
normal Hoya, Hoya Pro 1, Hoya HRT, B+W, Hama...
and finally I changed to a Hoya HD when I bought the 5DIII (Hoya HD for L lenses).

Hoya HD are the most expensive, but are really the best.
They allow a lot of light to come through, while in the same time making the very nice effect (dark blue sky, "popping" colors..), are very easy to clean (even "dried" salty -sticky- water after boat-trip).

I also have UV filter, also tried many before going to Hoya HD UV. This one is surprising and so amazing: quite close to the polarizer - I have a nice dark blue sky (not as much, but good) - and when you look at, you can think it is a hole and not a glass. You "can't" see it. It allow so much light to pass through.. 

Also, they are nearly impossible to strike/stripe...

Hoya HD are a really really "high-end" good choice.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 15, 2014)

FTb-n said:


> There are also much easier to clean. Fingerprints wipe off very easily. Within the Hoya line, I highly recommend the HD filters.



This is very interesting. I've got two of the Hoya Pro1 Digital filters and have noticed they are a massive challenge to get clean. I just end moving the oily smear around the glass and never really get rid of it. I always thought it was just my lens cloths or my technique. Good to know.


----------



## cid (Oct 15, 2014)

Coldhands said:


> FTb-n said:
> 
> 
> > There are also much easier to clean. Fingerprints wipe off very easily. Within the Hoya line, I highly recommend the HD filters.
> ...



same here, it was PITA to clean the Hoya UV Pro 1 

in my opinion, I think that B+W nano coated filters were the easiest to clean


----------

